
A Journey into Haskell and Open Source - erebe__
https://gist.github.com/erebe/a8b0ffd1a27133bcf3b640b64e35f2fb
======
sigrlami
Good stuff. Take a look at [https://haskellcosm.com](https://haskellcosm.com)
list of companies that use Haskell in production.

